# Asus Zenbook UX31 Ultrabook



## merTii (26. November 2011)

Guten Abend,

ich bin grad auf der Suche nach einem Notebook, bzw. in dem Fall ein Ultrabook, welches mich in meinem Studium begleiten soll. Ich studiere WI und brauch ein leichtes "Notebook", weil ich es ständig bei mir tragen möchte. Zudem soll die Akkulaufzeit hoch sein und es soll schön aussehen 

Jetzt hab ich folgendes gefunden:

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/studentenprogramm/asus+studentenprogramm/asus+ux31e+ry009v+ultrabook

Was meint ihr dazu? Mit dem Ultrabook könnte ich sogar Fifa 2012 spielen, was ich auch gerne würde^^. Zudem muss ich programmieren, da wäre die Auflösung von 1600:900 ideal. Die größe von 13,3'' würde kein Problem sein, weil ich ein externes Monitor anschließen werde, wenn ich zu Hause programmieren will. 

mfg
merTii


----------

